# Epistane or 1-Andro Rx



## bones33 (Jul 2, 2009)

Just wondering what you think would be the better compound to gain some mass, I've used Epistane twice already, and got decent gains... But, I see alot about AnabolicRX too.. so just curious


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2009)

completely different types of compounds and work in different ways.

Epistane/2,3a-Epithio-17a-methyletioallo cholan-17b-ol = anti-estrogen 

1-Andro Rx/1-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one = pro-androgen.


----------



## bones33 (Jul 2, 2009)

ok, thanks prince... But say if i wanted to make drier gains in the 5-10lb range.. which would you suggest.. My routine has been working pretty well, and i have proper pre/during/post cycle stuf? thanks in advance!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2009)

For size and strength gains I would say you'll get more out of 1-Andro Rx.


----------



## nni (Jul 2, 2009)

epistane is havoc, and it gets very good reviews. its an awesome compound.


----------



## Mags (Jul 19, 2009)

Is it worth stacking the two, or is that overkill/counter-productive?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2009)

nni said:


> epistane is havoc, and it gets very good reviews. its an awesome compound.



1-Andro gets great reviews as well.


----------



## tatteredsaint (Jul 22, 2009)

Mags said:


> Is it worth stacking the two, or is that overkill/counter-productive?



I'm pretty sure you can run andro into an epistane bridge to pct safely due to epistane's anti estrogen effects I would search the forums a bit


----------



## ZECH (Jul 22, 2009)

Both compounds work well. But Epi cause my bp to skyrocket and 1 andro does not. I will stick to 1 andro.


----------



## firefighter573 (Aug 2, 2009)

*yep*



nni said:


> epistane is havoc, and it gets very good reviews. its an awesome compound.



yea havoc is a very good product, its good for leaning up. Depending on your current size, most gain in between 8-10 lbs of muscle mass


----------

